# Gisela plants



## fundulopanchax (May 31, 2007)

Here are two of my three Gisela's. 












These were shot today. The one not pictured bloomed in mid-April inside. It is slightly bigger than the larger one here. The three plants were purchased from Garden in the Woods in 2004 and each had one blooming stem, the two purple ones each with a single flower and the one with the yellow pouches with a double on a singe stem.

Every year they get bigger. The purple one here has 6 flowers on 6 stems (two are double-flowered stems and two stems do not have flowers); the yellow one has 19 flowers (some are on the back and not visible, you should be able to count 16 if you look closely) on 14 stems.

They are in pots awaiting a planting area to be completed by the landscaper.

Ron Burch


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2007)

Ron those cyps look great! I love the ones with the red pouch


----------



## smartie2000 (May 31, 2007)

Thats a good sized clump there!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 1, 2007)

Fantastic! That's a vigorous hybrid. I look forward to seeing how mine does. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice group!


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2007)

I prefer the yellow ones (and NEWFS had none of those this year, I looked!) 
Yours look great Ron!


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 1, 2007)

they look great Ron...thanks for sharing and turning me into a Cypripedium addict now oke:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jun 1, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh my! those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2008)

:drool: Wow! Those are amazing! From one growth to 14 in 2 years!?! How come your other one (only) has 6 stems? How do you grow them? I also have Gisela, and it has gone from one growth and one flower in '04 to 5 growths and zero flowers this year. It has only bloomed for me twice. I'll repot it this fall, and that might help. It's always the 'easy' orchids that I have trouble with. What do you use for a potting mix?


----------



## Jorch (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice group of cyps! :drool: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2008)

Gorgeous Cyps...!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, that's making me even more impatient to get a house and some space of my own so I can make sure to save room for some of these! Very nice!


----------

